# Carolina Piedmont FT



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Derby to the 4th. Seven dogs back: 1, 4, 8, 10, 11, 13, and 17.


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update Kyle. Please post final results. Thanks!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

I wish I could but unfortunately I had to get back to work before the boss noticed I was gone.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Unofficially I heard George Frances won and Mick Presco got third.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

They both nailed the 3rd series water marks (only series I saw)


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

anything on the open?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I heard, tough first series that didn't finish today.


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

John Lash said:


> Unofficially I heard George Frances won and Mick Presco got third.


Congrats to George Francis and Stoney Knolls Shermans Nightmare "JEB" on their second Derby win! Atta boy Jeb - your Mama's proud of you!!!

Deb, John & Mama's Little Bit O Honey (Jeb's Mama)


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Qualifying 9 dogs back back to the land blind: 4, 5, 6, 9, 14, 16, 17, 18 and 20.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Amateur scrapped. Starting over.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open cbs to 2nd: 5,6,7,11,18,19,20,23,25,26,27,28,30,31,32,35,37-40,42,44,51,53,58,60,62,66,69,71,72
31 dogs


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Qualifying did a land and water double blind for 2nd series. Water marks moving to the Wood duck pond. Callbacks: 4, 6, 9, 14, 16, 17, 18. Seven dogs.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jun 8, 2011)

Is the Q done? Any results? Thanks.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Qualifying results:
1st: Reaper #4 Pen Cox
2nd: Libby #17 Bill Clark
3rd: Clipper #16 Kathy Yates
4th: Molly? #18 Chris Locklear
RJ: #6 Cara Mock
JAM: #9 Chris Locklear


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok guys ya'll going to make me beg. OK I'm begging. Open? AM?


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Way to go Penn and Reaper! NETRC is super proud!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

I second that, Brad! Congratulations Penn and Reaper! Way to go!
-Trudie


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

Amateur to the land blind: 1,2,5,7,8,9,10,17,18,19,20,24,26,30,31,32,33,34,36,37,38,39,40,43,44,45,46,47,49
29 dogs. Roughly half way with the land blind.

Open to the water blind: 5,6,7,11,18,19,25,26,27,28,31,32,35,38,39,42,44,51,60,62,69,71,72
23 dogs. Don't know how far along running the blind they are


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

All RIGHT Penn and Reaper !!


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Penn and Reaper! Way to go guys!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Penn, I just saw this. Huge congrats on the win!


----------



## Richard Chavez (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats Penn and Reaper!!
Huge congratulations to Al Arthur and Clint Joyner on Moons' win in the Open.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Got to watch Penn and Reaper win on Sat! It was great work!


----------

